# SAP Training institutes in MUMBAI!!!



## Andyiz (Jan 11, 2006)

Dear Friends,
I wish to pursue a carrier in SAP.
Can anyone tell me where are these coaching institute available in Mumbai, also whether they have good placement records


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 11, 2006)

Siemens Information Systems Ltd is the best training institute that provides SAP certification courses. But be prepared to shell out 2.5 lakhs for the certification course excluding examination fees. I have done the course on PM module, although it was sponsored by my company.

The addresses are:

Registered & Corporate Office

130, P B Marg, 
Worli, Mumbai, 
India 400 018, 
Tel: +91 22 2498 7000-02 
Fax: +91 22 2493 8941

Plot-2, Sector 2, 
Kharghar Node, 
Navi Mumbai 410 208 
Tel: +91 22 2756 8000 
Fax: +91 22 2756 8018

Source: www.sisl.siemens.co.in


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 12, 2006)

*reply*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Siemens Information Systems Ltd is the best training institute that provides SAP certification courses. But be prepared to shell out 2.5 lakhs for the certification course excluding examination fees. I have done the course on PM module, although it was sponsored by my company.
> 
> The addresses are:
> 
> ...


Does it have good placement record?
Secondly i would also like to know the companies Supporting SAP ERP

Also if possible name of the  compainies which provide SAP training to their employess.

Plz do help
Tnx in advance


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jan 12, 2006)

Andyiz said:
			
		

> Dear Friends,
> I wish to pursue a carrier in SAP.
> Can anyone tell me where are these coaching institute available in Mumbai, also whether they have good placement records



I think you meant career. Anyway, most/all freshers who get certifications in ERP are ignored by most companies. Why? without functional experience, certifications like SAP will not hold much water.

Get a job, preferably in an organisation that implements SAP. Get trained as an end user (your company will do that for you) and work with them through atleast 1 implementation lifecycle. Maybe 1 to 3 yrs.

This is when you should consider a certification. Once done it should help you get a new job (in the same company or another) as a SAP consultant or some position where you are responsible for designing and implementing solutions using SAP (or other ERP software) from scratch.

Honestly, I don't believe in certifications. Neither do most in the industry. You're work experience in your designated functional areas will take you further than certifications.

MOST IMPORTANTLY - Be very wary of SAP training institutes in India and what they say. Their job is to make a quick buck selling certifications. Certifications that hold very little value without work experience.

Keith


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 12, 2006)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Andyiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right said Keith, the most important thing that counts is implementation experience, especially in the SAP domain. Although I am involved in it, the other companies will not give me much value unless I have gone through 1-2 implementation cycles, say around 2 years of experience in the SAP functional/technical (ABAP) domain. After that when I do the certification, the job options are much better.

So my advice to you is, get in a company which is a SAP implementation partner, get involved in SAP from scratch. You may be involved from the project beginning (Business blueprinting stage) or in post-implementation support, but that does not matter. Get around 1.5 to 2 yrs of experience, then do the course in Siemens for the certification. Then you will go places...

Pls do not count count on placement record of any training institute, not only SISL. Ultimately you have to get that dream job of your own by your own.


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 12, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Keith Sebastian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tnx for such gr8 suggestions.
But may i know the companies which train their employess on SAP
This will help me in applying in only those companies where i have a chance of fullfilling my ambition.
reply awaited


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 12, 2006)

Why don't you register at all the job sites like naukri, monsterindia, timesjobs, etc? They list all kinds of openings.


----------



## iinfi (Jan 12, 2006)

3-4 months back i had attended a seminar at Nehru Center, Mumbai. a few companies had come and were telling everyone about their company achievements and the type of people they needed.

L & T Infotech person was talking about SAP. Here he was telling us "Whichever stream you come from, whatever your background may be, we at L&T Infotech(SAP) have something for everyone."

so you will need to post your resume at their website and they will call you if they are intrested.
gud luck.
do tell us if u manage to get into any company in SAP platform.


----------



## Andyiz (Jan 12, 2006)

*reply*



			
				iinfi said:
			
		

> 3-4 months back i had attended a seminar at Nehru Center, Mumbai. a few companies had come and were telling everyone about their company achievements and the type of people they needed.
> 
> L & T Infotech person was talking about SAP. Here he was telling us "Whichever stream you come from, whatever your background may be, we at L&T Infotech(SAP) have something for everyone."
> 
> ...


i definately will inform if i make it to any of the company supporting SAP.

This will take time as i am stil an undergraduate( i am an final yr Engg stud specalizing in Computer Science field).


----------



## iinfi (Feb 19, 2006)

i hope i wont be penalised for popping an old thread up.
does any one know what educational qualifications are required for getting into SAP/ERP line.
getting into means getting a job! for a fresher who has a BSc (IT) degree. i will be completing BSc IT by July'06.
is there a percentage barrier like getting a First Class etc.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Feb 19, 2006)

@iinfi

I think you can take ABAP module in SAP since you have  IT background.

Regards...


----------



## iinfi (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks for the info mate, but can you tell me whether any company will giv a job in this platform for freshers. is there any percentage barrier for getting entry into SAP? like do companies insist that you need to be a first class with distinction etc. etc.
any idea?
thanks again 4 the info.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Feb 19, 2006)

The percentage criteria and all varies from companies to company and it depeneds upon its HR policies...

As far as i know to get into SAP field you need to have minimum two years relevant domain exp.. i.e if you intend to take ABAP module then you need to have some work exp in Programming etc..

Regards...


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 11, 2014)

sooo...any updates?


----------



## snap (Feb 11, 2014)

2 more years and it would have been a decade bump


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 12, 2014)

hahah looks like im gonna get banned soon


----------



## SunE (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn 8 year old thread bump. Probably the guy is now well settled & all


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2014)

Keith Sebastian said:


> Honestly, I don't believe in certifications. Neither do most in the industry. *You're* work experience in your designated functional areas will take you further than certifications.



Think you meant "your".

Agree with the part that most company seek for the project experience. Getting certification will only add a new line in your resume. One should know the business requirements, solution, and implementation. Abap is a plus too.

- - - Updated - - -



SunE said:


> Damn 8 year old thread bump. Probably the guy is now well settled & all



wait...wut ?


----------

